# 2008 ukbff southcoast pics



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

pics of the day!!



























































































more pics


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

enjoy the pics


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

quality pics mate


----------



## johnnymarti (Apr 7, 2008)

great pics

any of the guest poser Phil Heath??


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

all the uk-m boys looking good !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

quality mate

i was sat behind the fitness model (in blue) when she finished 3rd.

she was a good laugh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

great pics mate, Harold my coach looked good i hear...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

crackin pics mate


----------



## S.James.87 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ace- Weldone to all our boys


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> great pics mate, Harold my coach looked good i hear...


Yes Paul, he looked awesome. I said to him you train Paul don't you, he said yes and how good you are....

Seemed a nice fella

that Daz Ball is just a freak


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

johnnymarti said:


> great pics
> 
> any of the guest poser Phil Heath??


There you go mate


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

awesome pics, great comparison on some of them!

thanks for those


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> There you go mate


What did you do step on his toe??

That or he'd just read the back of your T-shirt lol..

S


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

That Phil Heath is an absolute monster, look at those delts!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

PHIL HEATH mg:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pitbull said:


> What did you do step on his toe??
> 
> That or he'd just read the back of your T-shirt lol..
> 
> S


during the Show i went over and spoke to him, then when he jumped off the stage doing his guest pose, he went to one side of the hall, then the other, and saw me and came so I could take a good pic, then stayed there.

I couldn't go anywhere I had 7 carrier bags of protein, pro mr etc etc.

3 kilo's of pro-pep for £35...bargain, so I spent £250


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> during the Show i went over and spoke to him, then when he jumped off the stage doing his guest pose, he went to one side of the hall, then the other, and saw me and came so I could take a good pic, then stayed there.
> 
> I couldn't go anywhere I had 7 carrier bags of protein, pro mr etc etc.
> 
> 3 kilo's of pro-pep for £35...bargain, so I spent £250


Your certainly not a shy person are you mate? :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> during the Show i went over and spoke to him, then when he jumped off the stage doing his guest pose, he went to one side of the hall, then the other, and saw me and came so I could take a good pic, then stayed there.
> 
> * I couldn't go anywhere I had 7 carrier bags of protein, pro mr etc etc.*
> 
> ...


lol 7 carrier bags eh? Sounds like a good deal though mate £35 for 3 kilo's


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

bargain with the pro-peptide rob.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Your certainly not a shy person are you mate? :biggrin:


No mate, I went over and asked him if he'd like his picture taken with me. Then he said ok, thinking I'd like a photo of him, so I then said £10 please, he thought I was joking, but when he didn't give me it i said forget the photo then mate, you can just ask me some questions.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> bargain with the pro-peptide rob.


Yes, it was cheap so though I'd stock up, although when I told my training partner, he decided he'd snaffle half of it at cost.......fcuker


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

any one see darren balls calves!!!!!!!

freaky as fook


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> No mate, I went over and asked him if he'd like his picture taken with me. Then he said ok, thinking I'd like a photo of him, so I then said £10 please, he thought I was joking, but when he didn't give me it i said forget the photo then mate, you can just ask me some questions.....


pmsl.....:biggrin:

I thought nothing less mate. I knew he'd want to hear some advice from a man of your lofty heights :biggrin:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

All 5'5" of me...lol...I did chat to him though as he went really quiet on his stand towards the end of the show, so I went and said Hi, had a chat....Really nice bloke.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

no probs on the pics do have few more if anyone wants to see them?

cheers sim


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

got any of darren ball?


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

no sorry left early due to geting back home


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think leeston looked awsome id have him higher than 3rd

and put it away phil heath lol! massive!


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

put up some more pics !!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the guy stood next to Baz in the last picture with the beard was at the UKBFF finals last year in the Mr line up so how the hell is he know a novice??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gutted i was not there to meet you Robsta mate...i could of worn my "shut the fukc up and squat" T-shirt


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> the guy stood next to Baz in the last picture with the beard was at the UKBFF finals last year in the Mr line up so how the hell is he know a novice??


Yeah your right Paul, they called him back over the PA during the interval but he had fooked off home with the trophy, they did anounce over the PA why he was being called back too... Only cheating himself tho...

Dont really matter Baz smashed him anyway


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> gutted i was not there to meet you Robsta mate...i could of worn my "shut the fukc up and squat" T-shirt


Mine was only little writing underneath the neck, but I would love to meet up Paul....Have to come up to Golds in a few weeks after it's opened.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea will do mate just let me know and i will try and swing it with work....


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

congratulations to my mate Lee Williams, who won the u80kgs and the overall, and hes still 6 weeks out from the ifbb europeans!! wel done mate.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

sim, i would like to see whatever pics you have please.

you took some great 1s and i ope you dont mind that i have robbed a few of them


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Who took the heavies btw?

Was it the black guy in the red trunks (sorry, dont know his name), he looked the best from a set of other pics ive seen.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

yes it was brit mate....he looked superb


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> yes it was brit mate....he looked superb


You know his name mate?

Ive seen him before, he def looked the best up there, had the condition, with good size and shape.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

no sorry dude.....


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

steveg said:


> congratulations to my mate Lee Williams, who won the u80kgs and the overall, and hes still 6 weeks out from the ifbb europeans!! wel done mate.


Steve! Lee was quite possibly my favourite physique of the day when I first saw him at the prejudging thought he had amazing proportions with a dense dry look but very asthetic didnt appear to have the size of a couple of the others but an outstanding physique that allso got best poser of the night with impressive transitions from pose to pose and hitting some classic shots pure class! The only minor thing where I was sitting in the evening show his tan could have been a tad darker to bring more of that amazing detail out with that lighting.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lee was 6 week outs? damn he prob had the best condition of the day!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

He does carry great condition all year tho doesn't he? I trained at Monster a while ago and saw him in there, and he was in great shape then too....He's not the biggest dude in the world but every pound on his body is exactly where it should be, I will be cheering for him at the brits!


----------



## monkeyboy1436114510 (Feb 16, 2006)

Lee williams here, Thanks Steve your kind words mean a lot.

Just wanted to say thanks to Paul Smith for once again hosting a great show and bringing some of the top names as guest spots on stage. I was very pleased to take the middleweight title as im usually only a lightweight and even more pleased to grab the overall.

So thank you to all the well wishes and heres to improving over the next 6 weeks and seeing what happens at the europeans


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Lee you looked excellent on sunday, well done.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

great pics,did our boys justice some great conditioning there guys,did yourselfs very proud,and those of us that didnt go made us proud to say hey i talk to those guys,


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

As Tim said above - you looked great mate....and awesome poser

You should hang around the forums, I'm sure you can contribute with some advice!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

monkeyboy said:


> Lee williams here, Thanks Steve your kind words mean a lot.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to Paul Smith for once again hosting a great show and bringing some of the top names as guest spots on stage. I was very pleased to take the middleweight title as im usually only a lightweight and even more pleased to grab the overall.
> 
> So thank you to all the well wishes and heres to improving over the next 6 weeks and seeing what happens at the europeans


Well deserved mate, you looked awesome.

As Adam said stick around and let us all know your plans for the future!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Lee - where can we see more pics of you mate? Stick around , this is a cracking forum.


----------



## monkeyboy1436114510 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks herts - As long as people are nice I'll hang around 

i believe one of the phtographers for the day was digital sports uk who have loads of pics on their site. Other than that I've got my own at

www.g-y-m.co.uk I've got some earlier comp stuff and training pics on there

sorry if im not allowed to post links, ill remove if neccessary


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

does anyone have any pics of the classics classes? Especially competitor 67 I hear he was great!!!!!!!! ;-p


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Zak big well done to you mate you looked great. You made some good improvements from your last outing, will you be competing again this year?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

LeanShredded said:


> does anyone have any pics of the classics classes? Especially competitor 67 I hear he was great!!!!!!!! ;-p


If that's the guy who won the classics he was trained by my mate Luke Nicholls (who won the british 2004).

The guy was clean, never touched AAS at all and trained in his schools gym where he works as a teacher.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Thanks herts - As long as people are nice I'll hang around
> 
> i believe one of the phtographers for the day was digital sports uk who have loads of pics on their site. Other than that I've got my own at
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - I'll check the link out in a bit.


----------



## monkeyboy1436114510 (Feb 16, 2006)

robsta - i think youll find 2 of the middleweights sean ferguson and myself were also clean, lifetime natural


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Excellent achivements mate....well done.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Zak big well done to you mate you looked great. You made some good improvements from your last outing, will you be competing again this year?


Hi mate, cheers for your kind words, not competing again this year as want to put on another 3kg or so and then come back at the south coast next year and win my class, need to bring my arms and side delts up and hopefully nail it next year, its only 8 months until i start dieting again, and i also promised my girlfriend we would have some quality time together after the show, go on holiday etc etc, so just gotta concentrate on her and getting bigger now.

What are your plans this year mate?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Hi mate, cheers for your kind words, not competing again this year as want to put on another 3kg or so and then come back at the south coast next year and win my class, need to bring my arms and side delts up and hopefully nail it next year, its only 8 months until i start dieting again, and i also promised my girlfriend we would have some quality time together after the show, go on holiday etc etc, so just gotta concentrate on her and getting bigger now.
> 
> What are your plans this year mate?


Dont think you will have any probs if you continue to improve like you have done your physique was alot fuller this time. I wanted to come over and say hello but had to leave after prejudging as had a 3.5 hour journey back to Notts.

I know Tom's been helping you, his advice and help is priceless he has really helped me to improve this past year. Im competing at the Kent show under 80kg inters mate, Ive spent the last year trying to add size so hopefully I will present a fuller look this year.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Great pics. Our boys did us proud!


----------



## LaurenMarie___x (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice pics x


----------



## mzfigar (Apr 19, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> There you go mate


Haha, that was about 2mins after i got up and posed next to him! Funny as! My boyfriend dared me to just so you all know! Was kinda funny tho, you gotta admit!


----------



## mzfigar (Apr 19, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> i think leeston looked awsome id have him higher than 3rd
> 
> and put it away phil heath lol! massive!


Was he in the other 21's because yes he had size but his conditioning wasnt all that great..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mzfigar said:


> Was he in the other 21's because yes he had size but his conditioning wasnt all that great..


yeah it was a tough class and the top 3 could have been in any order to be honest


----------

